# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  The Bonnie View???

## sunray

On a different travel forum, the subject of the Bonnie View hotel has been broached a couple of times.  I have fond memories of enjoying the incredible view of Port Antonio from high up on the Bonnie View patio, enjoying a cold Red Stripe after climbing the hill Road on foot.
Apparently, the BV has been closed for some time, but a destination expert has posted it is not safe to even go beyond a certain point on the road leading to the BV.  The destination expert continually declines to post the nature of the danger posed as one approaches the BV property.
Can anyone shed some light on the subject? In any case it is really a shame that the hotel has closed, and people are unable to enjoy the incredible vista, while enjoying a meal or a cold beverage.

----------


## JitterBug

i went up to bonnie view a couple of years ago and it was in a sad condition . . . i also have fond memories of years ago when jane ran it, at least 15 years ago . . . when i was at the gate, it seemed that the hotel was taken over by squatters, i did not venture inside the gates . . . the road is what it is, real steep . . . would not want to drive it, although there is a villa right before the vonnie view . . .

----------

